# The Sonic the Hedgehog Thread



## Bowie (Jun 28, 2014)

Are you a fan of the Sonic the Hedgehog series? If so, great! If not, go find a Super Mario thread.


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 28, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Are you a fan of the Sonic the Hedgehog series? If so, great! If not, go find a Super Mario thread.



This quote. So epic.

Yes i love sonic games. I play s3+k all the time. Ive still to complete lost world,im at silent hill right now


----------



## n64king (Jun 28, 2014)

Sonic Boom makes me anxious. The preplay stuff at E3 looked kinda cool but then people said it wasn't so I'm like great...
Uh but I'm so late to Sonic games sometimes, I'm just now playing Sonic Colors for Wii on my WiiU. I'm gonna get Generations after I'm done with it though, any thoughts on if I should go for the PS3 or 3DS version? Leaning toward PS3 since it's on the tv...


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 28, 2014)

n64king said:


> Sonic Boom makes me anxious. The preplay stuff at E3 looked kinda cool but then people said it wasn't so I'm like great...
> Uh but I'm so late to Sonic games sometimes, I'm just now playing Sonic Colors for Wii on my WiiU. I'm gonna get Generations after I'm done with it though, any thoughts on if I should go for the PS3 or 3DS version? Leaning toward PS3 since it's on the tv...



I havent played the 3ds version, but the minigame trials arent as good in that version. they are just speedruns. The 3d levels kf sknic are a fair bit of boost2win in the console.


----------



## n64king (Jun 28, 2014)

I looked at the ratings and the PS3 was best and 3DS worst, but you never know  Sometimes ratings don't reflect the community.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I guess the 3DS one was the half hearted one in the bunch again


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jun 28, 2014)

Sonic Adventure 2: Battle will forever be my favorite Sonic game. It never gets old to me, lol

Sonic Boom doesn't really look that appealing to me, and I've heard nothing but bad things about it, but I'll probably still give it a try. You never know until you play it, right?


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jun 29, 2014)

I posted some thing about Sonic earlier today, funny you bring it up.

I'll post it again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z45_0j-2ipA

Bonus points if you can guess who I am.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 30, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> I posted some thing about Sonic earlier today, funny you bring it up.
> 
> I'll post it again.
> 
> ...



*Knuckles!*


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 30, 2014)

I was a huge Sonic fan when I was younger. My first video game ever was Sonic 2 and a grew up playing that and Sonic Adventure for the Dreamcast. I also liked Sonic Heroes and Sonic Rush. I really liked Sonic 06 despite its bugs, but games like Sonic Unleashed, Sonic Colors, and Sonic Generations turned me off from the series.

I like the classic Sonic games and the Adventure games the best.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jun 30, 2014)

Reizo said:


> I was a huge Sonic fan when I was younger. My first video game ever was Sonic 2 and a grew up playing that and Sonic Adventure for the Dreamcast. I also liked Sonic Heroes and Sonic Rush. I really liked Sonic 06 despite its bugs, but games like Sonic Unleashed, Sonic Colors, and Sonic Generations turned me off from the series.
> 
> I like the classic Sonic games and the Adventure games the best.


I like the classic ones too!  They're really fun to play. And Sonic Rush is pretty good as well.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jun 30, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> *Knuckles!*



WRONG!!! Good guess though


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jun 30, 2014)

Sonic Adventure 2
1st video game i played
*EVER 
EVEEEEEEEEEEEEEER*so yeah you can say i like sonic


----------



## Bowie (Jun 30, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> I posted some thing about Sonic earlier today, funny you bring it up.
> 
> I'll post it again.
> 
> ...



Tails?


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jun 30, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Tails?



Tails, really?  CAHMON.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 30, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> Tails, really?  CAHMON.



Well, it said someone named Michael was involved. Your username here, has Mike in it. And, Michael, I assume, played Tails. So, I thought you played Tails.


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Jun 30, 2014)

I looovveee Sonic! Ive been playing Sonic games since I was a little kid. The first Sonic game I played was Sonic Advance 2.

I have mixed thoughts about Sonic Boom so far, but I'll give it a try once the game comes out. c:


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jun 30, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Well, it said someone named Michael was involved. Your username here, has Mike in it. And, Michael, I assume, played Tails. So, I thought you played Tails.



I know, I wasn't Tails ;P


----------



## Bowie (Jun 30, 2014)

rockthemike13 said:


> I know, I wasn't Tails ;P



Well, I won't spoil the fun for everyone else by guessing again.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 30, 2014)

I only really liked Sonic Adventure and Sonic Adventure 2 Battle. I mostly miss them for their chao gardens; they need to bring those back!


----------



## Alice (Jun 30, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I only really liked Sonic Adventure and Sonic Adventure 2 Battle. I mostly miss them for their chao gardens; they need to bring those back!



Oh man. So many hours in chao garden. My first angel chao: Lucy. I remember when she vanished from my garden. I was so sad.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 30, 2014)

Alice said:


> Oh man. So many hours in chao garden. My first angel chao: Lucy. I remember when she vanished from my garden. I was so sad.



I had a chao named Zack and I though he died when he turned angel D= I was crying, aww I was so cute as a kid <3


----------



## Alice (Jun 30, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I had a chao named Zack and I though he died when he turned angel D= I was crying, aww I was so cute as a kid <3



You're cute now.


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 30, 2014)

I miss the Chao Garden as well! My first Chao were a girl named Chai and a boy named Tango. They had a baby together named Shade. I remember being really sad when Chai died.


----------



## Capella (Jun 30, 2014)

i abused my siblings chaos 

like my brother was really attatched to a chao but he made me angry so I kept throwing his chao wow I was awful


----------



## Capella (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2014)

I stopped playing Sonic after they made Heros I think. After that it just went downhill imo


----------



## Murray (Jul 1, 2014)

Pom said:


>



I think i have a brain tumour from watching this


----------



## RhinoK (Jul 1, 2014)

Pom said:


>



All I can think about is sammyclassicsonic fan when I hear 'Sonic'


----------



## n64king (Jul 1, 2014)

HAHAH YOU ALL RUINED IT!!!


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 1, 2014)

Every "Sonic"game after Sonic 3 & Knuckles sucks. Fact.


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 2, 2014)

Stalfos said:


> Every "Sonic"game after Sonic 3 & Knuckles sucks. Fact.



Not sure if being joking or stupid. If you are being serious, you cant just state opinion as fact.
If your joking though i can see

Sonic adventure 1 had its problems but is still a great game
SA2 is overrated but has brilliant graphics for 2001 and better gameplay
One game of sonic heroes is fun, just not 3 more
Sonic colours is packed with fun, just short
Generations 2d levels were ok
Lost world is dodgy but has fun levels in between.


----------



## n64king (Jul 3, 2014)

SA2 is over rated cause people somehow missed SA1. It'd probably be about even if the community got around to 1 earlier. It feels like the GameCube and the PS2 are the only reasons people got into 2. I never hear anyone talk about the Dreamcast ones  Or not specifically anyway.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 21, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Aug 21, 2014)

WHOS THE *********** WHO SAID THAT SA2 IS OVER RATED!!
jokeing


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 21, 2014)

*whispers* heeey everyone... i play mario AND sonic... shhhh... dont tell anyone.... *flees*


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 22, 2014)

I was a massive Sonic fans a few years back. I've kind of dropped out of the series now, but I'm considering trying out Sonic Boom once it's released. The gameplay looks amazing!

On another topic, am I the only Sonic fan who likes Sonic Unleashed? I've seen nothing but hatred for it.

@N64king: I feel that both games are on an equal level in terms of gameplay, but if there's one issue that I hate about both games... it's the horrible camera. I've lost lives in both games due to the lousy camera.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Aug 22, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> *whispers* heeey everyone... i play mario AND sonic... shhhh... dont tell anyone.... *flees*



I'm pretty sure that's like... uh... every one else


----------



## Bowie (Aug 22, 2014)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> On another topic, am I the only Sonic fan who likes Sonic Unleashed? I've seen nothing but hatred for it.



Well, I love it! I haven't finished it yet, but, after I'm done with Luigi's Mansion 2, I plan to have a go at it again.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 22, 2014)

Awesome! I'd advise you finish it. If you ask me, the game is at its best in the final stages, despite their renowned difficulty.

I've played LM2 myself, and enjoyed it.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 22, 2014)

Sonic unleashed was my 2nd favourite sonic game :O of course my favourite is colours


----------



## Beachland (Aug 22, 2014)

I haven't played any Sonic games from the last 6 years or so but I used to love them (SA1, SA2 and Sonic Heroes). I had the original Sonic Riders too but I didn't care for that one so much. Maybe I'll try one of the new ones if I can find a really cheap used copy.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 23, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Sonic unleashed was my 2nd favourite sonic game :O of course my favourite is colours



Personally, I wasn't really fond of Colors. My guess is because I didn't find its gameplay diverse enough, but nonetheless, I can see why people would like it. I'm truly a strange Sonic fan, aren't I?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 23, 2014)

Well, I like a lot of the classic games as well as 'Adventure and 'Adventure 2: Battle, but beyond that...I guess the first half of Generations where they used the levels from from all the "good" games imo, but the second half was...eh. The level flows were bad, but considering the Sonic games they were from I'm not surprised.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

Generations and Sonic 3&K are still my favorites in the series.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 27, 2014)

classic ps2 games <3


----------



## Cory (Sep 3, 2014)

My fav is sonic '06


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 3, 2014)

my favorite song



Spoiler:  







:^)


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 4, 2014)

My first sonic game was Sonic the hedgehog 2 for genesis and it was pretty neat and I also played Sonic 1,3,Sonic&Knuckles,Sonic Jam,Sonic CD,Knuckles Chaotix,Sonic R,Sonic the Fighters,Sonic Shuffle,Sonic Adventure 1 and 2.

I stopped playing the series right after Shadow the Hedgehog came out cause I just didn't like where the series was going.

Sonic CD is my favorite Sonic game overall just cause the gameplay on the sega CD in the 90's was impressive at the time and the soundtrack mother of god was hands down BEST EVER!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 4, 2014)

Chaotix said:


> My first sonic game was Sonic the hedgehog 2 for genesis and it was pretty neat and I also played Sonic 1,3,Sonic&Knuckles,Sonic Jam,Sonic CD,Knuckles Chaotix,Sonic R,Sonic the Fighters,Sonic Shuffle,Sonic Adventure 1 and 2.
> 
> I stopped playing the series right after Shadow the Hedgehog came out cause I just didn't like where the series was going.
> 
> Sonic CD is my favorite Sonic game overall just cause the gameplay on the sega CD in the 90's was impressive at the time and the soundtrack mother of god was hands down BEST EVER!


Excellent freaking game! Not sure why everyone prefers the Japanese/Europe version of the soundtrack so much more than the American one! I thought they were both good! I'd probably have to go back and give them both a try though to be sure.


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 4, 2014)

My first sonic game I played was the 3DS port of the original Sonic the Hedgehog. My second was Sonic Colors. I'm hoping to buy SA2 and Sonic Heroes off eBay.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 4, 2014)

Psydye said:


> Excellent freaking game! Not sure why everyone prefers the Japanese/Europe version of the soundtrack so much more than the American one! I thought they were both good! I'd probably have to go back and give them both a try though to be sure.



I can't speak for everyone else, but for me its US soundtrack was just too much generic rock-esque. Meanwhile the JP/EU still holds up as one of my favorite video game soundtracks to this day. 

Plus you just can't top that "WOO!" intro for Palmtree Panic. Once that happened, US soundtrack had already been decimated.

Basically, for me, US isn't bad, but just kinda really bland and unmemorable.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spongebob said:


> My first sonic game I played was the 3DS port of the original Sonic the Hedgehog. My second was Sonic Colors. I'm hoping to buy SA2 and Sonic Heroes off eBay.



get SA2B if you want more of a challenge for completion, SA2dc if you want more fun with codes **** and whatnot

also skip Heroes, there's better things to spend your money on


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Sonic Heroes always has been and always will be my favorite


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 4, 2014)

I wanna get Sonic Heroes because Team Chaotix are in it and Team Chaotix are my favorite Sonic characters.
Along with Shadow 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> On another topic, am I the only Sonic fan who likes Sonic Unleashed? I've seen nothing but hatred for it.



Sonic Unleashed seems like a cool game.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 4, 2014)

Heroes isn't that bad, it's just that playing through the game 4 times to unlock the final story gets tedious and Team Chatoix and Team Dark drag the game out longer than it should have.


Spongebob said:


> Sonic Unleashed seems like a cool game.


If you're getting Unleashed, get the HD versions of the game.
Yeah the medal hunting is teadious and the Werehog stages aren't that good.
But the daytime stages are the best part of the game for me, that and the soundtrack's amazing.
Not Sonic Adventure or Sonic CD JPN levels of amazing, but still an incredible soundtrack.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Oh and Sonic Adventure 2 didn't aged that well, just sayain...*


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

I have both sonic generations and lost worlds.

*GET GENERATIONS*


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 12, 2014)

Sparro said:


> I have both sonic generations and lost worlds.
> 
> *GET GENERATIONS*


Generations is such a great game.
Not to mention all of those mods.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Generations is such a great game.
> Not to mention all of those mods.


I am not joking I was so bored of sonic lost worlds that I stopped playing at level five.

I mean it...

*GET GENERATIONS*


----------



## Soni (Sep 13, 2014)

Get one of the two Sonic Adventures. Chao breeding is one of the best things of Sonic games xD


----------



## Miggi (Sep 13, 2014)

I hate the new Sonic games. Loved all of them on the old Sega, Sonic II was the best. :/


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 13, 2014)

Miggi said:


> I hate the new Sonic games. Loved all of them on the old Sega, Sonic II was the best. :/


*Sonic 3&K is better.....*
Also, Generations is REALLY good. You should try it out, it's a great game.


----------



## Miggi (Sep 13, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> *Sonic 3&K is better.....*
> Also, Generations is REALLY good. You should try it out, it's a great game.



Yes, you're right, 3&K was really good, but I liked the multiplayer mode better in 2. (and the minigame to collect the emeralds was more fun in Sonic 2, I hated the game where you had to collect this stupid blue spheres.)
Why would you recommend it? Is it like the old games? (Sorry, haven't heard that much about Generations)


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 13, 2014)

Miggi said:


> Yes, you're right, 3&K was really good, but I liked the multiplayer mode better in 2. (and the minigame to collect the emeralds was more fun in Sonic 2, I hated the game where you had to collect this stupid blue spheres.)
> Why would you recommend it? Is it like the old games? (Sorry, haven't heard that much about Generations)


Classic Sonic, while not exactly like the classic games. Are still fun, even if the physics are kinda...not like Sonic 1-3.
Modern Sonic's stages are really fun, and they're the best 3D Sonic stages in years.
Full of 3D platforming, and fun stages.
Not to mention, the modding community's huge.
It's really a fun game, and you get it really cheap nowadays.


----------



## Miggi (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting it, 33€ is really not expensive. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 13, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Heroes isn't that bad, it's just that playing through the game 4 times to unlock the final story gets tedious and Team Chatoix and Team Dark drag the game out longer than it should have.
> 
> If you're getting Unleashed, get the HD versions of the game.
> Yeah the medal hunting is teadious and the Werehog stages aren't that good.
> ...



Honestly, I didn't think the werehog stages were that bad. They kept the gameplay diverse, that's for certain.

I think that's my problem with a lot of the newer Sonic games like Colours- the gameplay just wasn't diverse enough. To me, Colours was just run, use Wisps, and watch the action take place. I'm not saying they're bad games, though- just not for me. (Also, before anyone states that old Sonic was even simpler- bear in mind that I didn't grow up with the series.)


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 13, 2014)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TvNEZ4WWQIk
_*FACTS ABOUT SANIC*_


----------

